

Send SnapChat snaps to Facebook - _samjarman
http://mysnapsocial.com/

======
officialjunk
doesn't this defeat the purpose of a temporary snapchat?

~~~
_samjarman
Probably... but more and more people are starting to use snapchat as their
camera app (for the build in captioning)

